# Roys And Timefactors



## bob_b (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi - im new to the forum and have been reading some posts referring to Roys and Timefactor as good places to purchase a watch - can someone give me some more details- are these just members who sell a lot of watches or is there a way of seeing what they are selling ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT which is here is Roy's


----------



## bob_b (Mar 24, 2009)

ahh - the penny drops (it would have helped if id read the concise guide to RLT watches ;-). What about timefactors. Thanks for your help


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Can't post the link but needless to say there is another site, just google it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT watches is a internet sales site run and owned by Roy Talor... HERE

Timefactors is a internet sales site run and owned by Eddie Platts

Both have watch forums associated with the businesses with members who populate both sites / forums.....


----------

